# New Ferguson TO 35 owner questions



## texaspsdx (Sep 7, 2006)

I just came into a 1960 (from serial #) Ferguson TO35. It runs, but with problems. When you cut it off and let it sit for a few minutes, gas starts to run out of the air intake of the side draft carb. I assume float problems?

What engine oil do I use? Detergent or non-detergent? 30wt? 

Requires starting fluid to start, but runs ok once started. Advance engine speed slowly and it accelerates fine. Advance lever quick, govenor kicks in and kills the engine. Suggestions?

Thanks
Ron


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome to TF!

Yep, float problems....remember very close to 8Ns these things were. Check your carb, get a rebuild kit and get to work! All oils are far superior to what they had back then...some 50+ years ago....Get the 30WT detergent oil in your climate. Remember like the Ns, these are gravity fed fuel systems, with the Ns having 3 fuel filters in-line. 

Never use starting fluid on an engine! Lordy, at least not all of the time.  This points back to a faulty, dirty and gummed up carb. You need to fix your fuel delivery system! Governor is trying to advance throttle and your carb is not in good shape and cannot deliver enough....

Everything points back to carb maintenance.


----------



## texaspsdx (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for reply. Carb kit due in today. I thought that this was the problem and had already ordered it.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

texaspsdx said:


> Thanks for reply. Carb kit due in today. I thought that this was the problem and had already ordered it.


I got a new, out of the box carb for my old model 50, if the rebuild doesn't work. Steiner's, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

It's the junk gas that gums them up. If the float (floats) in a container of water, it's ok. If not get a new one. Clean the carb good. I use Berryman's Chem too in a heated ultrasonic cleaner (like Muskie does on You Tube), stuff cleans them out pronto. I bet either your float is gas logged (won't float) or your float needle is stuck open.


----------

